# Need help designing an unusual bed/desk transformer



## CelesteofThrive (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,
I need a brilliant plan. Space is an issue and desks and beds cost a lot in comparison to the overall budgets of the orphanages I work with. Recently an idea has come to me… What if a bed could be designed that was really just a platform made of two desks. Hang with me now while I try to describe: During the day the bench desks could be upright and at night two could nestle together to become a bed, just add unrolled futon type mattress. That way the space could be used as classroom space too! These desks aren't what we call desks here. Picture picnic table sort of desks, a plank seat and plank then table serving as a desk, often attached, you can go to www.ProjectThrive.org to see a typical "desk" in Kenya)? Have a better idea? Boy would we love to hear it!

Orphanages all over the world could use the innovation if it were simple and inexpensive to build. We would name the bed after them and spread news of the design far and wide. And perhaps people could be referred to your site, if you found the designer? It really would make all the difference in the world.

Just a thought that keeps nagging at me! Hope you can see the possibilities. Thank you for dreaming with me.

With Warm Regards,
Celeste


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't think this is really what you have in mind, but….

In college our dorm room had bunkbeds and two desks. What i did was to build a 4×4 frame….four legs with a horizontal frame on top. The top frame accepted both beds which put the lower bed in the air. Then each desk was moved under its respectivce bed. Essentailly you had a bed on top of each desk. I made it pre-built with bolts and two stretchers. So it went in the door, unfolded, stretchers were bolted on, done.

I'm thinking though you're looking for a multi-tasker as opposed to a uni-tasker that is compact?

Another question that would directly affect the design is whether the "desk" has storage in it…basic drawers or strictly planks like a picnic table? If it doesn't then the possibilities are wide open. Although, a lockable pencil type drawer to keep things like paper and pencils from falling out wouldn't be too limiting.


----------



## CelesteofThrive (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow. Your design sounds really interesting. Creative too. I love the prebuilt stretchers concept. Sounds simple too? I can't quite picture it though. Any chance you could sketch it? You're right, I was thinking multi-tasking, but uni-tasking space-saving is good too! We could give orphanages a few options to choose from. We can't really send them ready made beds, we have to send them plans so they can build them on site. Which is why simple plans and easily found supplies is important.

As to your question about the desk, the ones they have do not have storage, they are literally plank seats and plank desk top, connected by a framework that holds the seat (which up to 4 students sit on, though they are only 4 feet long) and the desk top in place. Very streamlined and simple. Which is why I can see that a platform bed design could work. What if they just "nested" together to form a twin sized bed platform? Couldn't it serve both purposes? But I'm not one to limit genius. I'm sure you can all come up with something even better than my first thought! Excited! Thanks for your input.


----------



## CelesteofThrive (Jan 31, 2009)

I just posted photos of the desks at http://s623.photobucket.com/albums/tt317/CelesteofThrive Though the desks they use are good at using few materials to do the job, it doesn't mean we have to go with that design. We're innovating to make them do quadruple duty.


----------



## Way7 (Jan 4, 2009)

This sounds like an interesting design challenge but I am not clear as to what you're looking for. Maybe you could help define the problem a bit more. A few questions…
- do they use the same room for school and for sleeping?
- why do they need to transform from desk to bed?
- what do they use for bedding and desks now?
- does the room need to be cleared out for other activities?
- do these units need to roll away when not in use?
I'd love to help…


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

A cheap and easy way would be too build 2 platforms of equal sizes, the bases could be about 17 inches tall with a top 19 1/2 X 75 (each one is half a standard single bed size) The top shold hang over the base on the ends and one side. One half would be the bench if you hinge the top of this unit there would be plenty of storage under this. Wheels could be added to make them easy too move. For the desk top you could use fold out legs 26 to 30 inches long depending on the height you wanted. Both units could be latched together and you have a bed.


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

here are some better pics to describe what I am talking about hope this helps.


----------



## CelesteofThrive (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow! It fits the criteria. Few materials, ease of construction and simplicity. Brilliant! Thanks! I've forwarded all of the proposals and have the two orphanage directors looking at them. I told them more could be coming. I'll let you know how it goes. Exciting!


----------



## shack (Mar 30, 2007)

I have been learning sketch-up here is what I got so far ,still have a lot to learn with the program


----------

